
Web scraping with one-click. (Algorithm-based) - changmin
https://listly.io/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
changmin
thanks, I submitted again with 'Show HN' as your suggestion.

